# trans swap?? ANYBODY HELP?



## Kade life89 (May 26, 2010)

I have a 98 and i'm looking at doing a auto to man swap! i've found a transmission but its out of a s13. This question has been answered a Thousand times but i would like to be specific and see what people think.

Will this s13 trans bolt up to a s14 without clearance problems and do i need a manuel drive shaft and why? If anyone has done this before some tips would be absolutely helpful 

please help i dont what to spend all this money if its not gonna work??:wtf:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S13 M/T will bolt up with no problem and no clearance problem either. The A/T driveshaft is almost an inch longer then the M/T driveshaft; it may bottom out inside the M/T tail housing.


----------



## Kade life89 (May 26, 2010)

Ok one more question. I had someone tell me I could use a s13 M/T driveshaft as long as I knock the dust cover off the tail end on the trans! Is this true or do I need a s14 M/T driveshaft?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S13 M/T driveshaft is about 3.5" shorter then the S14 shaft so it may be too short. Also the center bearing mount may be in the wrong spot.


----------

